# is yarn ok?



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Would it be ok to make a snuggle sack out of yarn...like knit it...or do you think toenails and such might get caught in that?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a good idea. Yarn could easily catch their feet or get pulled into loose threads that could do a lot of damage.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

that's kinda what i was thinking. just thought i'd double check. thanks!


----------

